# Bignfull 600



## WickedIrish (Jan 30, 2017)

So the product in question is BIG N FULL600 . 99% sure it is from a UG and I'm not sure which one nor can I find any review on it. My source keeps telling me it is amazing, as any source would say about their product. The thing is I have been with this source a very long time when getting HGH. Big n Full is made up of the following products........BOLDENOLONA UND. 200 + TEST PROPIONATA + 48, TEST PHENYLPROPIONATA 96 + TEST. ISCAPROATA 96 + TEST. DECANOATA 160. Any feed back on this product would be great to hear. PM if you want to talk off line about maybe who my source is or anything else that may help you help me. Thanks Brothers 


Wicked


----------



## Maijah (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds awesome man, run it at 1000mg a week for 16 weeks and let us know how it goes.....


----------



## WickedIrish (Jan 30, 2017)

I was thinking more like 32 weeks and then maybe leaving some feed back in my obituary.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing fancy. Just a bunch of different test esters and some eq. The thing that sucks is u have to run at least 2mls of that stuff a week to get some benefit from the eq and that will still only be 400mgs, and 800 test. Kind of a stupid blend if u ask me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh and its probably gonna hurt like a bitch when u pin it.


----------



## WickedIrish (Jan 30, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing about hurting like a bitch. Didn't think of the low dose of EQ until you mentioned it. Thanks ECKSRATED!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2017)

WickedIrish said:


> I was thinking the same thing about hurting like a bitch. Didn't think of the low dose of EQ until you mentioned it. Thanks ECKSRATED!



I don't know you're cycle history or what your goals are but 800 test 400 eq isn't a bad cycle. Some might say u need more eq but I had a good experience with it at 300 a week. Nothing super crazy but was definitely harder and fuller from it. With 800 test, could be a nice little 16 week cycle. Let us know if u do decide to use it.


----------



## WickedIrish (Jan 30, 2017)

I have been out of the gym for about a year now, do to major neck surgery. The doctor gave me the green light to go as hard i want now. First here are my stats and a little history i have done 5 cycles in the past with all types of Test, Deca, EQ, anavar, anadrol and a few other compounds including some peptide. Feel free to bash me or help me either way i'll take it as constructive criticisms, since I been out of the game and there are so many new compounds and peptides out there any words good or bad I'll find a way to make them help me.

43 yrs young
5'11 200lbs 
12%bf
working out off and on for about 20yrs.
Here is what I am thinking about doing, along with a standard PCT of clomid, nova, and HCG.
Week 1-16 Cut Stack 225mgs EOD( 75mgs tren act, 75mgs Test Prop, 75mgs Mast)
Week 1-16 600 EQ week
6ius racetropin ED (split dose 3IUsx2) I have been on this HGH for the past year and don't plan to stop anytime soon.
Week 1-16 Bromocriptine 5mgs ED
Week 1-16 N2Guard 5 caps ED
Like I said standard PCT of Clomid, Nova, and HCG.

I'm going to hit the gym hard for the next few months before I start any gear. If I hear good things about this Big N Full 600 I will drop the cut stack and EQ. Goals: I'm looking to put on about 10-15lbs before I start anything and then maybe another 20lbs of lean muscle when I complete my cycle. So have at it fellas good or bad let me hear it.....please.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know about gear, but big n full women are pretty sweet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

It's just sustanon with eq mixed in likely to smooth it out or something.  

Dude return the need 2 products and get your money back.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nothing fancy. Just a bunch of different test esters and some eq. The thing that sucks is u have to run at least 2mls of that stuff a week to get some benefit from the eq and that will still only be 400mgs, and 800 test. Kind of a stupid blend if u ask me.



Or ad a little more eq from another vial.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2017)

Guys will just mix up anything for no reason these days. What a dumb ass blend...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Guys will just mix up anything for no reason these days. What a dumb ass blend...



Ask me about dumbass blends on Wednesday I have a story


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ask me about dumbass blends on Wednesday I have a story



If it involves white, asian, and cape verdean - I think that's a great mix!


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 3, 2017)

I thought this was a thread about my ball sack


----------

